# RV-Park Honey Bee Cut-Out - Davenport, FL 9-7-13 (Video)



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Fun watch on your newly acquired bees. Maybe at some point the manager will call you to have the job done right.

I've decided that because Florida doesn't have a winter like the other parts of the country, we instead have the woes of government statutes and threats of statutes. I'm glad the bee removal laws moved into the beekeepers favor, and some of the selling restrictions changed to our benefit since I started beekeeping. Only three hives in 1/4 acre lots, that one is a bummer if it goes through because I like to do my starter hives in the back yard.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Fun watch on your newly acquired bees. Maybe at some point the manager will call you to have the job done right.


Well, I'm assuming you mean FUTURE cut-outs I'd do for them. Even though I didn't get the queen, _this_ cut-out was an overall success for the RV park and me. But I'm assuming you mean he'll pay me and let me do more destruction to get to the bees in the future? 

We always feel deficient when we don't get the queen, but cut-outs can still be a success without the capture.

I know I've mentioned this before, but if I do a lot of cut-outs in the future, I'll invest in Langstroth equipment because it's just so much better designed for placing comb inside and then sealing them up and carrying them.

But I will still have top bar hives. They are great for what they are - just not cut-outs.

I don't know. I guess I could pre-build a lot of varying-sized top bar nucs with the half-inch hardware cloth pre-stapled to the top bars in a small 'L'-shape hanging down. I'm torn.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> ....we instead have the woes of government statutes and threats of statutes.


There are too many laws on the books. 

We cannot possibly follow or know them all - nor can they enforce them all......especially these bee laws.

.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh I worded that poorly! It's obvious from the video that the owner restricting your access like that is the reason you couldn't get all the comb, bees and the queen. If she's still there with bees that retreated beyond your reach it's likely they will rebuild and owner will be in same situation as before. Still it looks like you got lots of goodies out of it, fresh new comb, and a bunch of bees to boost your hive at home. I really enjoyed the video.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Oh I worded that poorly! It's obvious from the video that the owner restricting your access like that is the reason you couldn't get all the comb, bees and the queen. If she's still there with bees that retreated beyond your reach it's likely they will rebuild and owner will be in same situation as before. Still it looks like you got lots of goodies out of it, fresh new comb, and a bunch of bees to boost your hive at home. I really enjoyed the video.


Bevy,

Well, I did get all the comb. I'd say I got 90% of the bees AND sprayed Honey B Gone all in there to make them abscond. And I don't think I mentioned, but soon after I set up the nuc to see if the bees would 'acquire' to it, there was a torrential downpour. I wasn't going to wait it out. Not with the salary I WASN'T getting paid and also kids with my sis-in-law on short notice.

I guess what I'm saying is I highly doubt they had enough bees left to build another colony from scratch, especially in that same malodorous spot.

I'll text him right now to see if all is ok, as a matter of fact..

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Honestly, I never had a homeowner "restrict" me access to any area I felt necessary to access. 
As far as TBH compared to Lang's.... no comparison IMO. I know... I used to have both. Once you work with the Lang you will see what I mean.
Pat, when you get a chance check out our FB page below. Lots of interesting pics and video of cutouts. More to be posted soon.
Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Honestly, I never had a homeowner "restrict" me access to any area I felt necessary to access.
> 
> 
> .


 Yeah, it was my gamble for showing-up without talking first with the owner of the property. It was a tip- off from a friend of someone who lived there. 

And in hindsight, the only other thing that realistically could have been done to reach further back is to disassemble that wooden skirt and get below them, but even that wasn't allowed. I could have tried and placed it back exactly, but terrible rain and too much work.

Wasn't the wisest of gambles to drive out there before talking to him, but I sure don't regret it in this particular case.

And yes, I'll check out your site. It's always good to be able to steal others' techniques.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

And by the way, if I WOULDN'T have done the job for free, they would have gotten a lethal dose of -

*SWEET, SWEET, SWEEEEEEET POISON !!!!!*

Why is that even legal for people to have a bunch of poison?

We can't improve matters by the KILL, KILL, KILL method - especially with a substance that creates far WORSE problems than the original "problem".

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

On my website, I have a message from the University of California about the dangers of using poison on bee colonies in homes:

*A word of warning from the University of California regarding the killing of bees with pesticides in your home*

.


----------

